# Special freebies for pond owners at June meeting



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

My ponds are too crowded with water lilies! I have two to give away:

A medium sized blue tropical water lily, probably _Nymphaea micrantha _or one of its hybrids.

A gigantic white hardy lily originally collected near Caddo Lake, probably a selection of _N. odorata_. If you want this one, bring something BIG to put it in--a kiddie pool in the bed of a pick-up would not be too large!

Another note, the Petco $1/gallon sale starts Sunday. There is a Petco near my home at Garland and Buckner that does not get much aquarium traffic, so if your multiple tank syndrome is not controlled, you can stop by. Just don't get near any tanks with live fish in them, you might catch ich or fin rot, LOL.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

the petco sell is only for 10-55g gallons right? which it went up to 75g or 125gs...

I'll be bringing lots of plants unless i get mult tank syndrome and start planting all the tanks i have.
I've got to the point where I just want one decent size 125-180g tank, low light low maintence easy to take care of planted tank, and a small reef tank and be done with it. I'll have to stop in petco and see what they have.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing that crowded pond! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

You know I was never able to find ANYWHERE Cyperus Diffusus. At 6" it is perfect for what I want. Do you know anybody in the pond side of things that might have it?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Not off the top of my head, but I will look for it. You are still welcome to cuttings from _C. alternafolius gracilis_.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Maybe I'll take you up on that until/if I can find c. diffusus. But that is supposed to grow 1 - 2 ft. Quite a difference from 6".


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll would like to get a lily. The two pond plants you gave me at FG are doing excellent. I forgot the names thou.


----------

